# blood red gills



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

i was doing some cleaning on my 55 today and noticed that my white cichlid
(looks like a convict w/o the blk stripes) had red gills. both fish.
one kind of looks like her gills are shrinking on one side and kinda pulling away from her head.
weird i know.
does anybody have a clue what this might be and what actions i need to take asap?

thank you in advance.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Google "Bacterial Gill Disease" and see if that matches what you are seeing. I hesitate to recommend medications as I have not personally treated for it.

One thing is an absolute. When dealing with any gill ailment having clean water is a must, so at least get busy with the water changes and dose with salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water.


----------



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

doesnt sound like BGD to me after reading.
fish swims and eats healthy.


----------



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

anybody else???
opcorn:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can you provide a picture?

Also, please ready the sticky at the top of the forum and provide us with as much information as possible. You haven't given us a whole lot to go from. :wink:


----------



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

if i can get the flash on the camera to work i can. not having much luck with it. 
the camera got wet and the flash hasnt worked right since.
im thinking ammonia burn.


----------



## alphonsebelly (Jul 6, 2010)

I noticed the goldfish began to show both a red gills and fin roots breast two weeks ago. Costume PetSmart and was recommended for treating bacterial gill disease of goldfish in a hospital tank with antibiotics . However, after a full course of treatment of four days with four doses of hospital tank, the red is gone. Because goldfish do not like the hospital tank too small and had enough doses of the antibiotic, I put the goldfish back to the big tank with other companies and hope that you recover quickly.


----------



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

what product did you use?


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Pictures of your fish most often come out better looking *without* the flash anyway. Just make sure you have a good amount of light from your tank lights and maybe use a macro setting on your camera if available. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## ricksconnected (Oct 18, 2008)

impossible to get pics of this fish. she stays in the back of the tank as she has for 4 yrs now. its her safe place.


----------

